# Adequate guardianship



## jlnrichard

Zdravim vsem,

jak byste prosim Vas prelozili z anglictiny nasledujici vyraz:
“Adequate guardianship” 
(describes the minimum care needed for a dog or cat in order for the animal to maintain an acceptable level of welfare).

Rekl bych spravna peclivost, ale mne se to zda trochu nespravne  
Predem dekuji za pomoc.


----------



## winpoj

Spíš bych řekl "dostatečná péče" nebo "přiměřená péče".


----------



## jlnrichard

v tom kontextu, primerena pece zni lip.
Moc dekuji.


----------



## werrr

Nebo *řádná péče*.


----------

